# My case



## majoroz (Sep 5, 2014)

I am new to this forum. I've been reading all the details for immigration on all forums.

I have some queries. Any help would be appreciated.

I have done my bachelors which is Non-ICT.the exam was held in Oct 2008 and got my result in Jan 2009. I started working from Nov 2008. 
My question is will ACS consider my work ex from Nov 2008 or Jan 2009?

I was working in a start-up company as a Software Engineer which required some database knowledge. I will be applying for Software Engineer assessment. I used to Work from Home (20 hours/week). The pay being too low I started working in another company which was not ICT related (marketing). In this company I worked 40 hrs/week. 
My question, Should I provide only my software Engineer experience or both to ACS for assessment?

My previous company (Start-up) shut down its operations in June 2010 and I was told to resign in Feb 2010. I didn't ask for my relieving letter. But after 2 years when I approached the owner of the company for my relieving letter and pay slips he was hesistating to provide those documents. But after a lot of request and followup he provided my relieving letter. He did not provide my pay slips as he did not have those docs. 
My question, will relieving letter stating my roles and responsibilities suffice?


Last year I went to Australia on a tourist visa and had provided my marketing company docs and my current company docs for visa.
My question, will it be a prob if I don't show the marketing company docs to DIBP if i get a +ve assessment from ACS?


----------

